# MECA SQ, Glendale, AZ



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*MECA, GLendale, AZ SPL*


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*MECA, GLendale, AZ SPL*


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

was 4 threads really needed?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> was 4 threads really needed?


Yes, they are all different


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

EVERYONE BETTER BE OUT REPRESENTING! lol


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Lets do this!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I will be there hanging out. Look forward to seeing yall there.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm hoping to make it.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Just got home from it. Learned a lot and had a good time. Big thanks to Michael, Daniel, John, Dominic and the rest of the gang.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Had a good time! Thanks for coming out


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Michael thanks for hosting. Look forward to seeing you all again.
John


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for heading over!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I will try to make the next show and compete. Then I will definately be at finals.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

this thread kinda has to continue since the flyer for the next show is here too.lol


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

pcabinatan said:


> this thread kinda has to continue since the flyer for the next show is here too.lol


Yes, I know. I posted individual threads but the (@#@$#@#) mod merged them so people get confused and don't know there is more than one show.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I think we need a new thread for this weekends show and flyer


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> I think we need a new thread for this weekends show and flyer


Yes we sure do, but the mods will delete or merge like they did to all my threads


----------

